# Drivers door window regulator and motor



## T123 (Apr 17, 2012)

I have a 2006 Murano, I need to know what other vehicles/models use the same power window regulator and motor for the drivers door. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

2003-2007 Murano. FYI, you can get a brand new Dorman window regulator with a lifetime warranty from Rockauto.com for $53 & shipping. It doesn't come with the motor, though. They only offer a "send out and rebuild" service for the driver's motor for $108 (although the other three motors are readily available for $56).


----------

